# working on the enclosure



## intoxicated88 (Jan 30, 2012)

hey guys im just showing you what i have built so far i've built a lide for the top of the tank with to mesh hatches,plus a stand for underneath and were working on the rock wall. and i need to vacume all the polystyrene up

​by the way im only 14 i dont need to be harassed that i've done something wrong


----------



## cools2036 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thats an awesome job bud, make sure you seal all the inside timber and foam with a waterproofing solution (non-toxic.
looking forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks awesome mate! I've always considered doing a fake rock wall, I've just never been so good with my hands, it seems like it may be a handful for me. Gonna be a nice outcome, keep up the good work.


----------



## intoxicated88 (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks mate i've just been using silicon glue works a charm but in the end should look nice ill repost my progress in a few days


----------



## Shaggz (Feb 2, 2012)

Looking good, look forward to seeing updates as you go


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 2, 2012)

Those lids look pretty neat work there, intoxicated(?) what is the enclosure for?
How are you planning on sealing the foamwork?



intoxicated88 said:


> by the way im only 14 i dont need to be harassed.


adorable.


----------



## Wrightpython (Feb 2, 2012)

oh please can i harrass him i wanna wanna wanna 
im holding my breath till u tell me i can

Good work buddy no matter how old you are you should be proud of work so far


----------

